# Would you purchase a car that was formerly a rental ?



## 3LOU5 (Jun 14, 2002)

(Inspired by that other "rental car" thread)

And if so, what would it be?

I believe I would purchase a Jeep Wrangler. I wouldn't use it as a daily driver, but only on days when it would require me to do so.

Plus, just slap on some bigger tires and a winch, and let the fun begin. :thumbup:


----------



## AB (Jan 11, 2002)

Never.


----------



## 3LOU5 (Jun 14, 2002)

MrAirbags said:


> Never.


Why not? Even if it was meticulously maintained and cost thousands of dollars less??

I understand that, yes, people beat the sh*t out of them (hell, I did), but what's the difference between a rental and, say, a car that was autocrossed/high-performance driven often? :dunno:


----------



## PhilH (Jun 7, 2002)

...and really, can you quantify the difference between a rental and any other used car, especially lease turn ins? They've both been driven by other people for "x" number of miles, and you have no idea what their driving style was.

If the mileage was low enough and the warranty was good enough, I'd consider it. Heck, I just bought a CPO X3 with 25k miles on it (which has a warranty until 2010)...


----------



## philippek (Jul 31, 2003)

Most rentals are boring cars...Camry, Avalon, Taurus, Crown Vic, etc., and I would never willingly own or drive one.

Now if Beverly Hills Rent-A-Car ever had a fleet sale, I'd certainly be tempted...but I dunno if I have the risk tolerance to buy an F430 or 911T that's just been through 5-10,000 test-drive miles.


----------



## brkf (May 26, 2003)

I know how I drive rentals and how my friends/coworkers treat them. Hell no!

I wouldn't buy lease return either. I drive my leases extremely hard as I simply don't care about the longterm consequences.


----------



## brkf (May 26, 2003)

3LOU5 said:


> Why not? Even if it was meticulously maintained and cost thousands of dollars less??
> 
> I understand that, yes, people beat the sh*t out of them (hell, I did), but what's the difference between a rental and, say, a car that was autocrossed/high-performance driven often? :dunno:


Auto-X and tracking isn't nearly as hard on a car as hitting speed bumps at 35-40 mph or driving over parking curbs. Yes, I was with a coworker in Vegas who did this a few weeks ago in a Chrysler 300. When i expressed shock at the curb thing he laughed and said that he banged the front into a parking garage wall the night before.

I'd say rentals get beat on in hard, hard ways.

Another friend *purposely* hit potholes, curbs, speedbumps, etc with the car as she was mad at the rental place for giving her an american car. :dunno:


----------



## LA525iT (Oct 27, 2003)

philippek said:


> Most rentals are boring cars...Camry, Avalon, Taurus, Crown Vic, etc., and I would never willingly own or drive one.
> 
> Now if Beverly Hills Rent-A-Car ever had a fleet sale, I'd certainly be tempted...but I dunno if I have the risk tolerance to buy an F430 or 911T that's just been through 5-10,000 test-drive miles.


Hertz has some interesting cars even at their airport locations. Audi S4 Cabrios, Jag XLRs, I've even heard of a few E46s at SFO.


----------



## cwsqbm (Aug 4, 2004)

3LOU5 said:


> Why not? Even if it was meticulously maintained and cost thousands of dollars less??
> 
> I understand that, yes, people beat the sh*t out of them (hell, I did), but what's the difference between a rental and, say, a car that was autocrossed/high-performance driven often? :dunno:


My 330Ci has spent its share of time on the track, and I've still never been as mean to it as the abuse rentals see (spoken as frequent renter).


----------



## nowonder (Dec 4, 2002)

3LOU5 said:


> I believe I would purchase a Jeep Wrangler. I wouldn't use it as a daily driver, but only on days when it would require me to do so.


On a side note, a Jeep Wrangler is a fantastic "daily driver". Nothing can beat it in bad weather, and extremely maneuverable for parallel parking and such. The only time it's awful is when it's on the highway... just not it's natural environment. So if you need it for highway miles, look elsewhere.

--nw


----------



## ThreeThirtyEye (Aug 16, 2006)

I feel sorry for anyone who buys a car that I've ever rented.


----------



## MG67 (Aug 19, 2003)

I feel sorry for them too, like the VW Cabrio that I rented in 1998... my friend had to try the handbrake every mile in Down Town L.A. he tried about 40 times in a two week period... :eeps: 
So no I would never ever buy a rental car...:thumbdwn:


----------



## LA525iT (Oct 27, 2003)

Just had a brand new E90 325 with 10 miles on the ODO from Enterprise as a loaner car. I did not follow proper break in procedures.


----------



## chuck92103 (Oct 9, 2005)

A lot of CPO's are dealer loaners, corporate cars. Essentially rentals. Would you not buy those as well?


----------



## Meiac09 (Jan 2, 2006)

they don't sell loaners here!!! Bastards...

Hertz does have incredible rentals... I thinkthey are leased though because you cna't find them...
My sister got ripped off for a saab with a budget sticker in the door at a southern NH $tealer...


----------



## BayAreaBMWFan (Aug 8, 2004)

It depends. 

I would consider a car which is primarily rented by traveling business men or people with families.

I would not consider a car which is primarily rented for leisure by younger people.

If the car is a Rental Camry, Taurus or Mazda 6, or a minivan, I would consider it. I would not consider a Mustang or a G35. I would also consider Hertz and Avis (a lot of corporate clients).


----------



## cwsqbm (Aug 4, 2004)

BayAreaBMWFan said:


> It depends.
> 
> I would consider a car which is primarily rented by traveling business men or people with families.
> 
> ...


Us traveling business men who are corporate clients abuse those Camry, Taurus, Mazda 6, and minivan as much as anything else.


----------



## nowonder (Dec 4, 2002)

cwsqbm said:


> Us traveling business men who are corporate clients abuse those Camry, Taurus, Mazda 6, and minivan as much as anything else.


Oh yea. I once saw a co-worker drive his rental-camry into a 3ft deep flooded street. He was doing okay until he hit the breaks, water got sucked into the engine.... You can guess the rest.

Feel sorry for anyone who bought that car, I'm sure there was tons of flood damage.

--nw


----------



## AW328i (Aug 14, 2006)

I'm amazed at how you guys treat other peoples property. I can understand seeing how fast it is or how well it breaks, but to purposely beat on the car? This is the biggest reason I would never buy a rental car or let anyone else drive my car!


----------



## KK (Apr 27, 2005)

*Never - u know what they say. Its a rental dont be gentle*

:rofl:


----------



## Rich_Jenkins (Jul 12, 2003)

I would not buy a rental in almost any case, noting the above.

However, I have to say, for some strange reason I always treat my rentals just like I treat my own car.

I have washed rentals, checked oil, even topped up windscreen washer fluid (ok ok, this was in Seattle, where you pretty much had to after a week driving through scudding rain  ).

But, purchase one? Not on your life...


----------



## chuck92103 (Oct 9, 2005)

The same people driving rentals are the same people trading their cars in for new ones. 

I think most people drive rentals ok with no abuse. I have no proof, but neither does anyone else to the contrary.

The issue for me is not so much about buying a rental but rather what type of rental.

A Camry, minivan, SUV? Not much of an issue.

An M3, Corvette, or some other car that was hot rodded? well most likely not.


----------



## Cliff (Apr 19, 2002)

BayAreaBMWFan said:


> It depends.
> 
> I would consider a car which is primarily rented by traveling business men or people with families.
> 
> ...


I'm in a rental G35 this week while a couple of dents in the roof of my 3er are repaired (don't ask). If folks are looking for an exciting time from a non-sport slushie G35...keep looking.


----------



## cwsqbm (Aug 4, 2004)

AW328i said:


> I'm amazed at how you guys treat other peoples property. I can understand seeing how fast it is or how well it breaks, but to purposely beat on the car? This is the biggest reason I would never buy a rental car or let anyone else drive my car!


I'm not too bad (except for trying to kill a Geo Metro). My coworkers were much worse.

Did you know, that if you go backwards in a Geo Metro automatic at 20mph, shifting into neutral, floor it and than drop it into drive, it will smoke the tires quite well? On the other hand, if you are sitting still and drop it into drive at redline the tires barely chirp.


----------



## LA525iT (Oct 27, 2003)

Cliff3 said:


> I'm in a rental G35 this week while a couple of dents in the roof of my 3er are repaired (don't ask). If folks are looking for an exciting time from a non-sport slushie G35...keep looking.


Wanna trade that for the silver Taurus Enterprise gave me while my E39 is in the shop to get the windshield molding replaced? Worst car ever, period.


----------



## Cliff (Apr 19, 2002)

LA525iT said:


> Wanna trade that for the silver Taurus Enterprise gave me while my E39 is in the shop to get the windshield molding replaced? Worst car ever, period.


I was actually suprised to get a car as decent as this one for a rental. Now that I've driven a G35, I'll knock it off my list of cars I might consider buying..:eeps: (at the very least the non-sport slushie variety of G35)


----------



## Frank Rizzo (Aug 2, 2003)

In 1998 we bought a 1997 Toyota Corolla FX16 GT-S from National RAC with about 25k on the clock IIRC (just out of warranty).

Aside from the Probe that it replaced, I dont think I've ever had so many problems with a car. Huge cooling system problems, replaced radiatior, cyl. head, pump, etc...all on my dime. Car finally DNF'd on the way to Palm Springs. This was the first batch of Toyo DOHC motors for the American general poulation, so it could have been a production/first year fluke. Toyo manual reccomended cooling flush every 24k mi., I missed it until about 36k and it was too late. No way National ever did the flush either.


Now I have license to beat the crap out of every RAC I get, cuz I paid my dues....


----------



## 645ilubu (Oct 22, 2004)

nowonder said:


> On a side note, a Jeep Wrangler is a fantastic "daily driver". Nothing can beat it in bad weather, and extremely maneuverable for parallel parking and such. The only time it's awful is when it's on the highway... just not it's natural environment. So if you need it for highway miles, look elsewhere.
> 
> --nw


I'll raise you a Forester XT. Wonderful car with AWD and a turbo engine. We've had it out in the snow and it was a blast.


----------



## Calif65GM (Mar 27, 2005)

BayAreaBMWFan said:


> .
> 
> If the car is a Rental Camry, Taurus or Mazda 6, or a minivan, I would consider it. I would not consider a Mustang or a G35. I would also consider Hertz and Avis (a lot of corporate clients).


Mini-vans take the worst of it. They get driven on long trips on the 1st rental out of the gate, so never broken in properly.

Plus have you ever tried cleaning a rental mini-van and see the sh&t that's in it? Well I have and it's no fun at all.


----------



## roadwarrior687 (Feb 22, 2006)

Look, don't ever buy a rental. There is a huge population of people who travel constantly for work (where my screenname comes from) and 90% beat the living crap out of rental cars. As said in other posts; full throttle over speed bumps, slamming the brakes, powerbrake launches, excessive burnouts, etc. Whenever I took trips to San Fran I thought I was audtioning for the "Streets of San Francisco", the sparks from the undercarriage was nuts! Oh, and the climate control knobs in fords pull off the easist, I've tried 'em all. :angel:

There are a million used cars out there, why pull from a group that has a higher chance of being worked over? :dunno:


----------



## Boile (Jul 5, 2005)

blueguydotcom said:


> Auto-X and tracking isn't nearly as hard on a car as hitting speed bumps at 35-40 mph or driving over parking curbs. Yes, I was with a coworker in Vegas who did this a few weeks ago in a Chrysler 300. When i expressed shock at the curb thing he laughed and said that he banged the front into a parking garage wall the night before.
> 
> I'd say rentals get beat on in hard, hard ways.
> 
> Another friend *purposely* hit potholes, curbs, speedbumps, etc with the car as she was mad at the rental place for giving her an american car. :dunno:


I'd say you need to choose your friends more carefully.


----------



## black99bimmer (Jun 3, 2006)

ok, so we have figured out that rentals are really abused, the sad part of this is 85 percent of people who posted here are mature responsible adults who just told you that the beat the piss out of rentals for kicks, so imagine what other people do to them( 2000 ford expedition, rented that sucker just to go balls out four wheelin in the arizona desert, my bad!!)


----------

